# Choctawhatchee mullet



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Me and JB went to the mullet hole early today and caught 39. Also landed 9 big shad that I will use for catfish bait.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Yall put a hurting on'em!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

looks like they run into y'alls gold hooks again, billy. lol.
jack


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Billy take some of that mullet with you to eufaula next time you go. That's one of one favorite baits over there.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I was planning to use these as cut bait. JB said they were threadfin shad. I also have a bunch of elwives frozen in a salt brine.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

billyb said:


> I was planning to use these as cut bait. JB said they were threadfin shad. I also have a bunch of elwives frozen in a salt brine.


Theyll work real good! Looks like gizzard shad.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> I was planning to use these as cut bait. JB said they were threadfin shad. I also have a bunch of elwives frozen in a salt brine.


these are gizzard shad

American gizzard shad - Wikipedia


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Billy take some of that mullet with you to eufaula next time you go. That's one of one favorite baits over there.


Yes sir I bring the ones I catch in a cast net home those and left over bonito are great catfish baits.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jwilson1978 said:


> Yes sir I bring the ones I catch in a cast net home those and left over bonito are great catfish baits.


But now after My PFF Education I think I will be trying to eat what I thought was just bait looking forward to trying mullet!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> But now after My PFF Education I think I will be trying to eat what I thought was just bait looking forward to trying mullet!


Fried, with cheese grits and some Busch lattes. It’ll change your outlook on life.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

K-Bill said:


> Fried, with cheese grits and some Busch lattes. It’ll change your outlook on life.


Just always thought of them as the coastal buffalo or carp. Now that I have tried buffalo there full of pin bones its good mild flavor. I'm rethinking the algae/plant eaters. spoonbill are filter feeders and wellI here they are as good as crappie.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jwilson1978 said:


> Just always thought of them as the coastal buffalo or carp. Now that I have tried buffalo there full of pin bones its good mild flavor. I'm rethinking the algae/plant eaters. spoonbill are filter feeders and wellI here they are as good as crappie.


You can cook mullet several different ways. They are great in a dip as well. I smok
e them for eating as is. Also, great for making a dip. Many recipes and methods on YouTube.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jwilson1978 said:


> Just always thought of them as the coastal buffalo or carp. Now that I have tried buffalo there full of pin bones its good mild flavor. I'm rethinking the algae/plant eaters. spoonbill are filter feeders and wellI here they are as good as crappie.


don't keep spoonbill, wilson. they are illegal to keep.
jack


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

went to throw the net today to get some fresh mullet to cook.caught the biggest mullet ever 3 pounds


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

spearfisher59 said:


> went to throw the net today to get some fresh mullet to cook.caught the biggest mullet ever 3 pounds


you should mount that one haha


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Hard to beat some fresh fried saltwater mullet.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

spearfisher59 said:


> went to throw the net today to get some fresh mullet to cook.caught the biggest mullet ever 3 pounds


Now that's one heck of a fish. Largest i have caught this year on gold hook was 2.62


----------

